# Fancy a challenge?



## Salar (17 Jul 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gazelle-d...513776?hash=item1a2ff19f30:g:jhMAAOSwstJZWOTG


----------



## Threevok (17 Jul 2017)

Wow. I'm intrigued by the front braking system.

and what's with those crank guards ?


----------



## Salar (17 Jul 2017)

And the electric wall switch 

Definitely Mad Max material.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (17 Jul 2017)

Probably worth £ 45.00 for the scrap metal and wood.!!!!
And it has a door bell.  
It's got a strange set up once you put on a car battery that goes between your legs if you press the door bell the 12v motor at the back spin to sharpen the knifes


----------

